# I have to sing in front of my class...ALONE



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As an end of the year assignment, we're required to write a song and then sing it in front of the class. Ever since I found out about that assignment, I felt like dying. Writing a song isn't bad, because I write songs all the time. But since I have major social anxiety, especially in this one certain class where I talk to absolutely no one, I'm stressing so much. 

The teacher is making this assignment worth 250 points. This is an AP class, so I barely have an A. I have a 90.1%. The fact that I work so hard on actual school work and to have this one assignment bring me down two letter grades makes me more stressed. 

I told my teacher that I didn't want to do this, and that I *COULDNT* (she knows that I have this problem) and she said that you have to be present and sing your song in order to receive full credit. I don't have a group to sing with either since I don't know anyone. And even if I did, all the groups have already formed and I'm alone. 

I have all A's, but I calculated that if don't show up and don't do it, it'll bring my grade down to a C-. I can't let that affect my GPa especially since I'm a junior. 

Now I'm at a dead end, and I feel like crying. I can't do this, I can't even talk in front of the class, how am I supposed to sing? It's also going to be embarrassing how everyone is with their friends in groups, while I'll be going up in front of the class alone. 

NOTE: this isn't even a music class, it's an AP language arts class. 

Because of this assignment, I seriously feel like killing myself. I really don't want this to affect my grade, but it WILL. But at the same time I know for a fact I CANNOT sing in front of them. 

I'm in class right now and this assignment is really interfering with me. I can't concentrate on anything, all I can think about is my hard work going down the drain because of this one stupid assignment. I can't eat, I can't think, I can't do anything. I couldn't even eat my lunch today, and now I'm in class writing about this.. 


This was the one class I would pick last to have to do something like this. Everyone is so outgoing and I'm just a loner. I can't do it.


----------



## Pillowtalk (Feb 25, 2014)

You CAN do it! Maybe you see yourself as a loner because everyone else is outgoing, but I see you as a true artist. Someone who doesn't adhere to group consensus. Someone who is confident enough to know exactly what they want to do and how to do it. I think that you are petrified of being judged, and that is understandable. But what's more important to you, you're grades or whatever the hell those other kids might think? To hell with them anyway! They all have to form groups in order to get anything done, whereas you can be 100x as better as them and still be on your own!

But perhaps there are other ways of dealing with this? Have you thought about recording what you're going to sing on this site and asking people what they think? Or perhaps you could record it in general so that you could listen to yourself? You could even record it on youtube then fake a sore throat the day of the singing then tell the teacher that you have it on youtube? Although I don't think you should do that. Think of this as a challenge, okay? Something to overcome. If you can get past this one moment of your life don't you think that the next time you have to do something like this it will be a little easier? And don't you think the next time you have to do something that isn't quite as hard as this, that it will be incredibly easy? Win or lose, you've gotta muster the strength to face this fear. Please don't commit suicide. It isn't worth it, not for anyone, but especially not for someone your age. I know it's tough, but you have to find the courage to face this biggest fear of yours. Find the courage to face that fear and CONQUER IT!!!

"You must not fear. Fear is the mind killer. Fear is that little death that brings total obliteration. You must face your fear. Allow it to pass through you and when it has passed, there will be nothing. Only _you_ will remain."


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Everyone keeps telling me to relax and that I can do it, but it's easy for everyone to say since they're not the one who's actually in my situation. It's a whole different thing being the one who's going through the situation, and everyone keeps telling me not to worry, but the truth is, if they were in my situation, they'd be thinking the exact way I am. I think I'll have to accept the fact that my grade will be lowered.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pillowtalk said:


> You CAN do it! Maybe you see yourself as a loner because everyone else is outgoing, but I see you as a true artist. Someone who doesn't adhere to group consensus. Someone who is confident enough to know exactly what they want to do and how to do it. I think that you are petrified of being judged, and that is understandable. But what's more important to you, you're grades or whatever the hell those other kids might think? To hell with them anyway! They all have to form groups in order to get anything done, whereas you can be 100x as better as them and still be on your own!
> 
> But perhaps there are other ways of dealing with this? Have you thought about recording what you're going to sing on this site and asking people what they think? Or perhaps you could record it in general so that you could listen to yourself? You could even record it on youtube then fake a sore throat the day of the singing then tell the teacher that you have it on youtube? Although I don't think you should do that. Think of this as a challenge, okay? Something to overcome. If you can get past this one moment of your life don't you think that the next time you have to do something like this it will be a little easier? And don't you think the next time you have to do something that isn't quite as hard as this, that it will be incredibly easy? Win or lose, you've gotta muster the strength to face this fear. Please don't commit suicide. It isn't worth it, not for anyone, but especially not for someone your age. I know it's tough, but you have to find the courage to face this biggest fear of yours. Find the courage to face that fear and CONQUER IT!!!
> 
> "You must not fear. Fear is the mind killer. Fear is that little death that brings total obliteration. You must face your fear. Allow it to pass through you and when it has passed, there will be nothing. Only _you_ will remain."


Can I hire you to give me pep-talks? That would be so awesome.

I agree with what he said 100%. Your grades are way more important than what other people think of you. There have been times where I almost skipped out on a speech because I found out we were being recorded. I went on through with it and passed the class with an A. You can do it!

edit: You don't want people to encourage you, so what do you want us to tell you? To back out of it and get a C in the class? Sorry, I will never give that advice to anyone. You can try to get your parents involved or something, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## Cheveyo (Mar 9, 2013)

What a uncompassionate and inconsiderate teacher. There most be some kind of way for you to do this in a different way. Have you talked to your parents about this? Don't they have a saying in this? Im sure they can call your teacher and talk to him/her and find a compromise. What If you record your voice and play it from you mobilephone or something? Or get a one on one presentation infront of your teacher only. I mean.. There most be some way.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

That is bull **** expecting someone to sing no way . As peach or something maybe but a song is so crap . 
You could do a crappy rap song as it's just words and hardly singing . 
Be creative and write it in a way of saying how stupid having to do this is . 

Getting up and singing a song 
I think this is very wrong 
I think this assignment sucks 
I'd rather go and kick some ducks 

Rapping out is not what I do 
So this probably does sound like poo 
Your ears may bleed your eyes may cry 
Make me do this I want to die 

So here your song 
You may not like 
For all I care go take a hike 

. 
If you have to be creative make it into a bit of a joke is my advice .


----------

